# Near Miss



## Horatio (Nov 27, 2015)

So....with car troubles and kids schedules and hunting season, I have not had much inclination to make sawdust these days but its a holiday, its wet and rainy and I put a deer in the freezer last weekend. So...I nearly took my face off this morning....

I have an enormous pile of pecan and all of it is spalted to a greater or lesser degree. I had a nice round with some very well defined figure in it so I roughed it out, flipped it and got it all the way down to a nice shape. It had one big crack in it but I was able to cut most of it out. It would have given it a little character or something.

I sanded the outside down to 220 and was cleaning up the rim a little when I noticed a little tool mark that I probably (should have) taken out with some heavy sanding but no, I had her going in 4th gear and a toolin my hand. 

I wear safety glasses, mind you but no face shield (might ought to start now) I just feathered the rim with the tool, a good 3 inches away from the crack but it exploded. Going really, really fast. I felt the wind as it whipped past my nose. I dropped the tool on the floor and mashed the off switch. 

That's not fun. I probably ought to have taken a deep breath and crawled back on the horse with another piece but I walked away from it for the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## CWS (Nov 27, 2015)

Glad your ok Andrew. Things like that happens so fast.


----------



## pinky (Nov 27, 2015)

Glad your safe. take this as a warning.... wear a face shield!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 27, 2015)

pinky said:


> Glad your safe. take this as a warning.... wear a face shield!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, what John said ... right now there's a good one (rated Z.81+) for $15.53 on Amazon. It's the one I use -- might even buy a second at this price.

http://www.amazon.com/Sperian-Protection-S8500-Bionic-Shield/dp/B001VXXUWK

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2015)

I wear a face sheild when I do anything on the lathe. Even ity bity pen blanks. Those thing can make a good sized slice on your face. I know chicks dig scars but, investing in the pain of getting em is not fun.

Glad to hear nuttin serious happened to you, other than losing your composure.....

This is the one I have. I like the ratchet type.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Protection...ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1448646531&sr=1-4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the warning Andrew and glad you are safe. I need to start wearing one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Thanks for the warning Andrew and glad you are safe. I need to start wearing one.



Yep.....heaven forbid you get whacked in your mug....then you'd resemble @Tclem .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 27, 2015)

I just posted about the Sperian faceshield in the "internet deals" forum ... that great price is only valid for Amazon Prime members., regular price is around $30.

The reason I prefer this one over the type Marc linked to is the bottom edge of the visor is framed, and that frame can be supported against your chest. When the blank hits it, that will limit the travel. I have one similar to Marc's, and feel that anything that hits the visor towards the bottom is just going to take the plastic with it as it hits my face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2015)

Much rather hear a near miss story than the alternative. Glad yours is the former and you escaped tragedy. Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Nov 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep.....heaven forbid you get whacked in your mug....then you'd resemble @Tclem .


Hahahahahha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 27, 2015)

I use the one Duncan linked to. Got it with Prime.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 29, 2015)

Glad your OK Andrew. I almost lost all my front teeth to a piece of cherry... I understand how unnerving it can be. 
Try to think back to right before it happened - there would have been a flutter, sound, grab or catch or something that would indicate your work was about to change. Then remember that something... It will came in handy sometime down the road.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 1, 2015)

Holy crap, glad you're ok. I always try to stand out of the line of fire but sometimes you just can't. I too will work on smaller stuff without a face shield until I think about how much damage a piece like that could do. I have enough trouble getting my face carved up from sun damaged skin cancer I don't need anymore.

Oh ya guys, wear sunscreen outside.

Glad you got your deer anyway.


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 1, 2015)

Another thing you can do to reduce the impact is to turn pieces with cracks at a lower speed. You also can use thin CA to strengthen the cracked area-it may take several applications of CA as you turn down to the finished profile and remove layers of wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 10, 2015)

No point "getting back on the horse" when you're shaking so bad from adrenalin that you're just going to do it again. Different than riding a bike (or a horse) where high speed and sharp objects are not intended to come together. Walking away, even for an hour or so is a good idea, in my experience. I've had one or two pieces come off my lathe and was very glad to have escaped injury. One hit square in the center of my face shield and would have taken out my nose if I wasn't wearing it. I always wear mine. Now I just have to find one that is comfortable to wear with hearing protection...


----------

